# Mk VII WIP



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

This is my Mk VII, I am painting it in the Original Series colors. I never really liked the monochrome metallic paint scheme of this craft so I decided to paint it this way. I have the Pegasus Silver Star Squadron markings leftover from my Revell Viper kit and will use these along with the Moebius decals. The Painting is not yet complete, I still have to paint the orange markings on the underside and paint the weapons in the appropriate colors, the weapon pods will remain orange. I also have to add the gray striping on the nose and intakes. I will also paint the pilot figure in the original series uniform colors. I will also eventually do one of these in the proper colors and I have an older issue of the Revell Viper that I will repaint in the Mk II paint scheme. That will give me all versions of the Viper both series paint schemes. I used Testors 1930 Flat Gull Gray and Tamiya TS-12 Orange, both straight from the can.


http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1299.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_13012.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_13032.JPG


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks good so far. I like seeng different variants of the different vipers. Should do a variant myself. Hmmm, maybe a RAAF version?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I like it. Nice job on thinking out of the box! 

Sean


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Some more pics, all the markings in place and ready for weathering. Still have to do the interior, but will keep it pretty basic.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_13042.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_13071.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_13052.JPG


----------



## modelguy1 (Sep 10, 2011)

I love using the "Flat Gull Grey"- I find that it is an almost perfect "scaled-down" grey. When I want a darker grey, I use Testors Aggressor Grey. Between those two, I don't think I have touched anything else for two years, they just look right.

I love the red stripes, doing exactly the same thing on my Mk VII build, although I will have the stripes a good bit wider, though. Should be a neat comparison. The Mk VII is so much leaner than the others models that the thinner stripes may be the more appropriate look. 

So tempted to change to blue stripes. I think this kit is begging for blue stripes...blue. yeah, I can strip it! Must...stick...to...the...plan...


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

modelguy1 said:


> I love using the "Flat Gull Grey"- I find that it is an almost perfect "scaled-down" grey. When I want a darker grey, I use Testors Aggressor Grey. Between those two, I don't think I have touched anything else for two years, they just look right.
> 
> I love the red stripes, doing exactly the same thing on my Mk VII build, although I will have the stripes a good bit wider, though. Should be a neat comparison. The Mk VII is so much leaner than the others models that the thinner stripes may be the more appropriate look.
> 
> So tempted to change to blue stripes. I think this kit is begging for blue stripes...blue. yeah, I can strip it! Must...stick...to...the...plan...


I based the width of the orange stripes on the wings arbitrarily on the width of the wing weapon pod. It is slightly wider than the stripe on the OS Viper, But Narrower than the red stripes for the Mk 2 Viper. I also did a Mk 2 in the original series paint, using the narrow orange stripes. When I finish this one I will post pics of all the Vipers together.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Finished at last!

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1442.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1443.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1444.JPG

And my Viper Fleet

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1445.JPG


----------



## modelguy1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sweet! I didn't know deep space had a wood grain background!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful job, kenlee! I love the whole fleet together!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The original series colouring works very well. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

modelguy1 said:


> Sweet! I didn't know deep space had a wood grain background!


They were passing through the Laminate Nebula.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The old bird really holds its own among the new ones. I really loved that model as a teen. When my friends or girlfriend weren't watching, I played a little _too_ much with it.

*"Vipers, launch!"--------------------------------------> *


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

kdaracal said:


> The old bird really holds its own among the new ones. I really loved that model as a teen. When my friends or girlfriend weren't watching, I played a little _too_ much with it.
> 
> *"Vipers, launch!"--------------------------------------> *


Nothing wrong with exercising your imagination, I still do.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

kenlee said:


> Nothing wrong with exercising your imagination, I still do.


:thumbsup:


----------

